# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Cila veshje eshte me e hijshme per nje femer?

## Mina

Mora shkas nga shakaja qe kam bere tek tema "Gruaja e diteve tona". Gjithsesi le te diskutojme per kete fakt. Natyrisht cdokush ka shijen e vet dhe cdo shije eshte e drejte. Por a eshte e drejte qe femra te dale ne rruge thuajse lakuriq. Ka te tilla qe nuk jane prostituta por konsiderohen si te tilla nga veshja provokuese. Ne nje tavoline,une burri dhe nje e njohur diskutonim per nje problem. Im shoq gjate gjithe kohes shihte tavanet e lokalit sepse minifundi i te njohures tone mund te bente cudira.

----------


## KACAKU

Mina,mos harro,qe jetojme ne shekullin XXI,ku femra duhet te shpalosi sa me shume bukurine e saj,duhet te ekspozoje cdo pjese te trupit,tani eshte koha qe ne plazhe po reduktohen fare rrobet e banjes,tani edhe ne afganistan u hoqen ato mbulesat qe mbanin grate e humbura te botes.
Gruaja duhet te veshi cdo lloj rrobe qe e ben te duket e bukur,sexy dhe qe i shkon,iku koha dhe mendimi,se gruaja duhet te mbuloje trupin e fytyren.Kuptoje!!

----------


## Mina

Sipas vendit behet kuvendi. Kostumi i banjes perdoret ne plazh. Rrobat e seksit ne vende te caktuara. Une jam per veshje serioze dhe jo per ferexhe.

----------


## Ihti

Kacaku si gjithmone tha mendim me vlere. 
Problemi eshte se femrat qe ne kohrat e lashta (kur njerezit mbuloheshin me lekure kafshesh)vishen ne nje menyre te caktuar qe te bejne  xheloze femrat e tjera. Normalisht sa me e zbuluar te jete femra (dhe sa me te bollshme epiqendrat ku perqendrohet shikimi) aq me shume terheqin vemendjen e meshkujve,e si rrjedhoje ndezin ziline ke femrat. 
Po une,  besoj edhe Kacaku bashkohet me mendimin tim, ju themi: vishuni si te doni, ne ju duam ne brendesi...ose ndoshta nuk eshte kjo tamam fjala e duhur , po s'po gjej tjeter. 
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Eda H

Peshendetje, me ca mendime ketu nenkuptova qe veshja me e bukur per femren nga qenka nudo... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  se na kenga sehkulli XXI.... une e lexoje kete si lenka shekulli xxxiiiiiiiiiii 
veshja varret nga vendi, ambjenti, mosha, arsyeja  e ku ta di une vetem pa fesh mos rri.... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  
veshja eshte praqitja e njeriut.... pse kur behesh dheneder duhet te veshes kustum e ajo eshte uniforma o kur vete ne mbledhje duhet veshur kostum pra se veshja tregon rendesin e njeriun gjithashtu.... qe nga veshja kuptohet njeriu se ku poshkon sa serjoze esthe se ku po shkon... psh. po pe njeri me pandofla veshur e me nje fustan jo shume te mire thua ku po vete ne pazar.... pra veshja eshte gjithcka.... pastaj prostitut e kan si juniform te shkret me minifunde, luer shkruer si karnavale, me taka shume te larta e me xhorape  e  kuta di une por ama kjo veshje eshte karakteristike per prositutet pra veshja i ben ato qe ti ndallosh se nuk e kan te shkruajtur tek balli qe jam prostitute....  nuk mund te vishte nje prositute me fustan deri ne fund te kembeve e me shami ne koke.... veshja eshte ajo qe te ben e te le te nenkuptoshe se cfare je...nga veshja shikohet e ndallohen shume gjera... veshja tregon vleren e njeriut per mendimin tim...
jan si puna e barcaletes me nastradinin... vajti nastradini ne nje meremje po pa u fesh mire fare, asnje nuk i foli as nje nuk ia varri o tha nastradin po keta ckan me mua qe nuk me flasin..... vajti nastradini radhes tjeter ne mbremje po veshur e pispillosur me se mire..... pa hyre mire tek dera te gjithe miremrema Nastradin mirese na edhe...urdho cfare do qe te hash e te pish.... te gjithe duke i folur e pershendetur me respekt.... Nastradini tha ha frexhe(pallto ) ha se ty po ta bejen gjithe kete sajdi e respekt jo mua...... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  pra injeti person por me vesheje te ndryshme pati reagim te dryshem po nga te njetit persona... pra veshja kupeleshja... duam ne s'duam ne veshja eshte pasqyra e njeriut...
me shume respekte
eda

----------


## macia_blu

veshja?
c'rendesi ka?
vec lakuriq jo se  do ngopen meshkujt  me misteret  qe  fshehim  brenda saj(veshjes)
nje poet  i njohur  "N.GJ"  tha nje vere ne Lezhe. Mezi pres te vij dimri, te ,mbulohen grate e qytetit, e te behem kerkues me  imagjinate per te hyre nen bluze te tyre...  dhe rruga e imagjinates fillon nga   kercelli i dores i  zbuluar  paqellim e te mbaroj ne rrezat e saj te ngjashme me shpirtin (ketu e kishte fjalen per gjoksin , mos e keqkuptoni.).

pra vec lakuriq jo!

----------


## Mina

Aparenca pasqyron koshiencen.

----------


## rrufiani

Njerezit kane te drejte te vishen si te duan,jane te lire ne gjithcka,une per vete do kisha frike me dal me nje goce te veshur shume bukur dhe ekstravagante neper Tirane,sepse do kishin rrembyer edhe ate edhe mua te mjerin dhe katandisur per Itali te dyve!
Me pelqen estetika ne veshje,amerikanet jane shembull teper i mire i kesaj,ndersa shqiptaret duan te duken sa me te emancipuar nepermes veshjes,kjo gje eshte fasade.

----------


## Eni

Rrufian,

vetem per amerikanet e veshjen e tyre mos na thuaj se vishen ne menyre estetike, kur tere kohen xhinse e bluza pambuku i sheh veshur.

Mua me pelqen me shume si vishen evropianet qe ndjekin moden sipas sezoneve.

----------


## KACAKU

Eni,ke te drejte!
Europa sic ka stilistet,ashtu ndjek edhe moden.
Shof ketu,qe shume shqiptare edhe pse jane ne perendim,akoma mendimet nuk i kane ndryshuar,ndoshta dalin dore per dore me babain akoma,ndoshta jane te detyruar te mbulojne trupin e tyre per mos te ngjallur neveri,por do te thoja,qe sado e bukur te jete femra,sado trup te bukur te kete,nese nuk di te vishet e te ekspozohet do te jete e humbur ne kete shoqeri,pasi tani eshte rritur teper konkurenca e femrave ndermjet njera-tjetres,ndiqet moda nga me shume se 90% e femrave,gje qe nuk lejon te tjerat te kene sukses ne shpalosjet e pamjes se jashteme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

Jam shume dakort me Enin...

Amerikanet jane bloze ne estetikene  veshjes. NUk kane absolutisht shije; kuptohet qe ktu i vejne shume rendesi komfortit, po prape se prape, ka lezet Europa mer jahu, te kenaqet syni! jo si ktu, bluze te bardhe, e i pale xhinse, dimer vere!

----------


## Sweet Brunettee

Mina, me pelqeu mendimi yt, dhe une jam per veshjet serioze. 
ps: thjeshtesia e zbukuron njeriun  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eni

ne kohen e komunizmit apo monizmit, ne shkollne 8-vjeçare na kane mesuar se thjeshtesia e pastertia eshte virtyt i njeriut !!!

madje, madje,
kane shtuar dhe se nqs kishe rroba te arnosura, s'kishte problem, mjafton qe ato te ishin te pastra, te lara te hekurosura, ti prape do ishe veshur thjeshte, por ama do dukeshe mire.... njeri i vertete i realizmit socialist!!!

----------


## Mina

Komunizmi nuk hyn ne kete teme! Kur te flasim per Hysni Milloshin atehere mund t`i permendim veshjet me arna.

----------


## katana

ithit 
ku ne ny je ti xhan. se o ndiqet moda ketu o nuk ndiqet tjeter kund. po ngaqe ka nje variacion njerezish dhe gjithe jane ne profesione te ndryshme veshen me teper per rehati sesa per tangerllik qe na veshen shqiptaret. 
skam gje me femren te vishet sexy po jo provokative, mos me ec ne shkolle e pune mua sikur po me shkon ne club. mund te vishesh shume serioze dhe 100X me sexy se disa. mace mos e luj as nje pike nga ajo qe the.

----------


## KACAKU

Katana te siguroj une qe ne europe ndiqet me shume se aty moda,po nuk u ndoq tek vendi i Versaces,Armanit,etj.etj.,ku do te ndiqet?
Edhe per vete amerikanet Europa eshte enderr,pasi kultura ka ndryshim rrenjesor.

Per keta konservatoret e mesiperm jam kureshtar te di moshen,se po e thone me keq se nje profesoresha ime ne Shqiperi,qe u ngrit ne mes te klases duke thene: "Femra shqiptare duhet te kundermoje era djerse"  :perqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

> _Postuar më parë nga Sweet Brunettee_ 
> *Mina, me pelqeu mendimi yt, dhe une jam per veshjet serioze. 
> ps: thjeshtesia e zbukuron njeriun *


...Lluksi, sipas kesaj teorie, i bika qe ta shemtoje njeriun...

----------


## rrufiani

Ok rinia e morem me zjarr temen,avash avash se na injoruat fare.Une cun jam, kuptohet qe femrat qe vishen ne menyre ekstravagante dhe luksoze do ma ngrejne "mendjen",per tu dhuruar ndonje buzeqeshje te pakten,por eshte puna ketu qe ne Shqiperi duke qene se jeta shoqerore eshte e varfer, njerezit e shkrete dhe vecanerisht rinia nuk kane se ku t'i tregojne rrobat e reja dhe mbetet rruga,nderkohe qe ketu jashte, jeta eshte levizje dhe ecen para,kujt i bohet vone si je vesh ti,ketu ke milionere qe rrine me xhinse gjithe kohen,eshte puna ke tangerlliku i femrave qe kur vishen bukur,te shohin sikur je ndonje cop gamor e s'ia vlen te merren me ne,ktu me vjen inat mua.Por ne fund te fundit te gjithe Shqiptare jemi dhe te gjithe e kemi ate dell,ne fund te fundit asgje e keqe nuk vjen nga veshja,personalisht femrat e veshura bukur me bejne per spital.

----------


## s0ni

Veshjet varen ku do ikesh.  Pershembull ne dasme nuk mund te ikesh me pantallona xhinse por duhet fustan.  Kur je ne shtepi nuk do veshesh rrobet me te bukura qe ke por ato me te keqiat.
Pra veshja varet nga rastet.  


"thjeshtesia e zbukuron njeriun"  Kete mendim kam edhe une Sweet Brunette

----------


## elda

Mua me pelqen shume qe te vishem bukur dhe i kushtoj shume rendesi veshjes.
Ne pune jam e detyruar qe te vesh  uniforme  mini ,kemishe dhe shall kepuce me taka te larta etj etj
por une me teper pelqej veshjen sportive .

----------

